# Charles Hubert



## alexander (Nov 25, 2007)

hi, i'm new to pocket watches, i love the antique one's!

but thats for later, because now i'm young, i need something i can keep with me, all the time..

the inside has to be a real clockwork, i forgot the name.. damn..

but to the point !









i found a watch from charles hubert, thats very intresting, i'ts a hunter with front and back lid opening, and has skeleton view..

and its about 70 dollars, what isn't much!

but on al the forums, ands site's, nobody speaks of these watches, what does it mean, there crap or so ?

i hope somebody can explain me a thing or two about thes watches, the qualite and stuff...

thanks! alex.


----------



## alexander (Nov 25, 2007)

i found a solid silver silvana pocketwatch for a reasonable price.. it looks very nice,

anybody know this brand?

the dealer said its a swiss clockwork, butt the brand is from france..

it was made in the period 1900-1910.




























greets alex.


----------



## alexander (Nov 25, 2007)

it wasn't expensive, but by the way you are talking about it, i have the feeling i paid 20 dollars too much.. :s

i know it isn't a charles hubert, at firts i was looking for a new watch butt now i got more intrested in the old one's..

so in your opinion, its a crappy watch with no value? it is still ticking, it looks nice, its silver,, the only thing i do'nt know is how to open the front lid..

greets alex.


----------



## alexander (Nov 25, 2007)

i still have to receive the watch, will let you know when it comes in..

charles hubert, at first i was looking for a new, and since they are at a good price, around 70 euro's, i thought it wasnt your tipical chinese junk, because those things go for like 12 dollars or so ..

but enough with the charles hubert, if somebody wants to try them, the fun or **** is not for me









i know silvana is not a waltham or so.. but i don't expect it to be so for the price, i just hope it keeps ticking for quiet a while..









thanks for respons..

greets alex.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Alex,

Have you considered a Molnija ? As you may gather from other posts I have made in this forum I am a 'fan' of this Russian make. The watches are robust, generally good time keepers, and sufficiently cheap to be adopted for everyday use. I prefer the open faced model, but have a couple of hunters as well.

Do a Google on 'history molnija watch' and you'll get a fair few sites, one worth looking at is Ed's Corner.

Essentially Molnija have been producing clockwork mechanisms since 1947 in Chelyabinsk, a region in the Urals (see todays post for my latest arrival). They manufactured a range of pocket watches, hunter and open faced, they also produced clocks for a range of military applications.

From what I have read the watches are largely hand assembled from 100% in-house produced parts . Like other soviet watches they seem to be based on an earlier swiss movement. I find the 18 jewel 3602 movement reasonably accurate (all mine hold to deviations of no more than +/- 40 secs pd after being serviced), the finish on the open faced models seems pretty good and the various embossed case backs make them more interesting, even a bit of a conversation piece. I don't like the 'staybrite' finish found on most hunter models.

Most of mine are marked CCCP and probably date from 70's or 80's, a couple have 15 jewel movements and are clearly recent or new - I'm not sure if the factory is still in production in some form or another.

Julian L


----------



## alexander (Nov 25, 2007)

so, the watch has arrived and is looking great!

it's a lot thinner than i imagined it to be, i think its around 6-8 mm .. but hey , thats no biggie..

it is ticking nice and hard and keeps it going for around a day and a half..

now the only problem i got was, the firts time i wound it up, after 8 hours or so, it was runnning 5 min fast.. so i opend the back and adjusted the regulator a bit, now i've got the problem that after 1 hour or so, the watch is running 5 min fast !!! thats no good! and its stays like that to! doesn't matter if i put the regulator more to position A or more to position R...

anybody know how to change this, and to give me more info on the regulator ?

thanks alex!


----------



## alexander (Nov 25, 2007)

here in belgium, the cost for a service is out of control.. few watchmakers still do this, and the ones who do are the ones i don't have the money for..

by the way, it is still ticking strong, i just need some info on howe to get it running on time ( of course with a 5 min acurracy range )

i thought this wasnt so hard to do ?

greets alex.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if your moving the regulator (btw A = advance ie speed up and R = retard ie slow down) and there is no difference in the rate then the hair spring is probably sticking and not adjusting properly.


----------

